# ~New SchH2~



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congrats to Roger and Docer v Triton on their new SchH2 at the WDA Nationals







This was their first big event and Doc is coming back from an injury-so not too bad


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Awesome news Trish! Big congrats to Roger and Doc!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

FANTASTIC News!!! Congratulations to Roger & Doc!!! Congratulations to Triton Kennels for producing such a fine dog!! Trish you should be very proud!!!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Congratulations!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

How exciting!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Trish!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody! Doc had been off 3 months with an injury, so they didn't have much time to prepare. Roger said he made handler errors, he was nervous, but to get out there though-I'm very proud of them!

There's a nice picture of them on the WDA website








http://www.vomhausmiller.com/WDA/wdanationals2009.htm


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Congrats to Roger and Doc!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippeeee~!







!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







to all!!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

What a great picture of Roger and Docer! Congrats again


----------



## Karla_Calderon (May 15, 2005)

Fantastic!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: TRITONThanks everybody! Doc had been off 3 months with an injury, so they didn't have much time to prepare. Roger said he made handler errors, he was nervous, but to get out there though-I'm very proud of them!
> 
> There's a nice picture of them on the WDA website
> 
> ...


Congrats Trish I hope to add some hardware to the Triton name this summer.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations From Meh!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Just awesome! And what a good looking boy, that Docer!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

What a wonderful weekend for everybody!!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

to the Triton clan! Wonderful job!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

2009 thread - Triton out of dogs now - 

  


lee


----------

